# HANGZHOU - Childcare and Accommodation



## evo20 (Sep 24, 2019)

Hi there

I am about to move to Hangzhou, China with my wife, 3 year old son and 3 month old baby.

I am interested to learn about the different areas of Hangzhou and if I'll be able to get a good blend of family life and city life for my small family while I'm at work.

I have three main questions

-Are there a good amount of 3 bedroom properties in or around datieguan station area? And if so, how much would I be paying per month?

-Are there also daycare/kindergarten options in this area, that would take in my 3 year old 3 mornings, or perhaps full days per week?

-What is the rough cost of kindergarten/daycare in Hangzhou- especially if I only require it for 3 days per week?


Thanks so much for any help you can offer....

Cheers


----------

